# Preamplificador de baja impedancia



## eldoktor (Jun 19, 2009)

hola a todos... necesito hacer un amplificador de microfono. tengo unas buenas potencias que me serían utiles pero no encuntro un preamplificador como la gente. todos los que encuentro son de baja calidad. necesitaría, si alguien me puede ayudar, algun esquema de n buen pre de baja impedancia... gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

Recorré esta página y vas a encontrar más de uno, y de una calidad excelente.

Saludos


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 19, 2009)

no...busque preamplificador para micrófono, ó preamplificador de baja imedancia y no sale nada... yo hablo de algo con, por lo menos, una red capacitiva resistiva que me de un control de tono... porque yo suelo hacer y modificar diseños de pre pero de alta impedancia, para guitarras o bajos....pero en baja impedancia nunca hice, por eso no puedo modificar porque no conozco los parametros para hacer las adaptaciones... si alguien me ayuda, se lo agradeceré


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

Veo que no revisaste la página que te propuse.
Y lo de las impedancias, me parece que no lo tenés muy claro. Te recomiendo leer un poco sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2009)

Mirá, preamplificador para micrófono con control de tono no vas a encontrar, por que lo que normalmente se hace es construir un preamplificador solo para el micrófono, para elevar su señal a nivel de línea, y de ahí enviarla a un módulo preamplificador convencional con control de tono y toda la bola. Demás está decir que esa es la forma correcta de hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 19, 2009)

gracias ezevalla... excelente aclaración


----------

